# temporary pacer



## aforsythe (Jul 27, 2009)

Pt presented to ER with complete heart block,  a temp pacer was inserted into the right ventricle under fluoro.

The next day the temp pacer was removed by another physician in the group due to intermittently noncapture.  The physician then inserts another temp pacer with fluoro into the right ventricle due to elevated white blood count.

The pt then has a perminent DC PM inserted 4 days later with removal of the second temp pacer.

Any thoughts?


----------



## deeva456 (Jul 28, 2009)

I would code 33210, 71090-29 only once. The temporary pacemaker had to be removed and replaced because of non-capture, meaning it wasnt' working properly. Unfortunately there isn't a code to remove the temp pacemaker.  Bill 33208 & 71090-2678 for the dc permanent pacemaker implant.

I hope this has helped,

Dolores, CPC - CCC


----------



## aforsythe (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks!  I have the temp pacer to only be billed once also.


----------

